# Am I nuts or what??



## moochy (Aug 21, 2012)

Still going nowhere. Did the six month wait and watch, had another ultrasound yesterday, cyst has grown to 1.3cm, probably 2-3mm overall growth. Had the fine needle biopsy, no local anaes, very painful. Radiologist could not get into the 2mm eccentric solid bit for cells. Waiting on results.

Symptoms worse, choking episode as having trouble swallowing bulky food could not speak for day or so. Cyst painful, throbs...probably as it is up against artery. Voice gets hoarse. Extreme heat intolerance sweating, heart races, palps. Get breathless. Basic labs 'normal range', only saw local gp then referred to surgeon as he did my left adrenalectomy a year back...lesion causing severe symptoms. Had malignant melanoma removed on elbow in the interim. Drs refused to believe it was a melanoma...I insisted on biopsy.

Surgeon comments so far... probably... throat muscles just acting up, I'm stressed, symptoms psychosomatic..everyone gets pain up the back of ear, he'd be laughed at operating on a cyst this small. Is he for real??

I am a person who has had 9 previous operations for 'abnormal tissue' in organs causing malfunction, know my way around medical issues. I'm very practical. Seems to me like all endocrine issues are in the 'too hard' basket unless you have a positive 'cancer' result somewhere.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there a chance your nodule is extending "backward" into your neck (as opposed to one like mine, which protruded "forward" and was visible externally, but still quite uncomfortable)? If it's extending backward, the ultrasound may not have captured the true size. ???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Is there a chance your nodule is extending "backward" into your neck (as opposed to one like mine, which protruded "forward" and was visible externally, but still quite uncomfortable)? If it's extending backward, the ultrasound may not have captured the true size. ???


Yep! Very good point!


----------



## moochy (Aug 21, 2012)

I think that is a possibility as the radiologist was pressing deeper and deeper trying to get to the solid bit which seems to be at the back of the cyst. He couldn't. I think the fact it is up against the artery it is putting pressure on it, especially when I sleep with a pillow up against it (try for the other side but move a lot). Get breathless a lot and also if I do much, heart rate will go anything up to 121. Then when I wake up, if on the right side, bp hits 103/50 with high pulse rate.Was advised by everyone in that dept to get another doctor. It is definitely on the inside, cannot be felt on the outside.


----------



## moochy (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry one other query. Before the choking episode last week, had an episode where I had hefty pain from the thyroid area, slowly go up the side of my neck, behind my ear and up a bit where it just stopped. Painful ear. Thyroid was tender too. Seemed like a nerve reacting to something to me. Surgeon just dismissed it and said everyone gets that, it is nothing.


----------

